# Accuracy of Solunar Tables , Almanacs , Fishing calendars.



## Scale ' em ' (Jan 23, 2002)

On the day after New Years fished Hess Lake near Newago. The wind was howling out of the northeast, generally considered a poor fishing wind . The fish started to bite and crappies were being iced one afterthe other. Many limits had that day. Out of curiosity I checked the " Hunt/ Fish " on the GPS and it said " Excellent day". Does anyone have any comments on the accuracy of these sources ? Does anyone pick their days to fish based on this information ?


----------



## B&D (Dec 15, 2000)

I don't pick my days by the Solar calender but I will check it before I go out to see when peek times will be, and I think they are very reliable. you don't need a table to look at, they are based on the moon location. When the moon is straight up and straight down are your peek times, and the times are about 1 hour later each day.If anyone needs a calender you can get them at www.in-fisherman.com


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Scale'em',
What GPS do you have that gives you the best fish/hunt times?
Dave


----------



## Scale ' em ' (Jan 23, 2002)

Drake........I have a Garmin Camo hand held GPS. On the waypoint menu it has " Hunt/Fish " as one of the choices. Also has sunrise / sunset and moon phase


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I have a Garmin 12,I'll have to check and see if I have that option also.
Dave


----------



## Scale ' em ' (Jan 23, 2002)

Drake ...........It will give you a note on the day thet you pick. It will say " Excellent " , Good , Average or Poor Day. On each day though it will Best times to fish [ 2 hr. slot ] and a Good time to fish [ 1hr. slot ]. Interesting , you can look up days ahead too.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Thanks !
Dave


----------

